# Hey guys, need your help! :)



## SidereusStudio (Nov 19, 2010)

Hey everyone, my friend Kevin requests your help!  Go to this link:     How Do You Mountain - Your Mountain - HowDoYouMountain      and to the one titled "I, Mountain" (sepia one, bottom left) and watch it all the way through (which won't be a problem) and then vote!!  His passion for the mountains and photography is amazing!  Here's a note from Kevin~

Subject: PLEASE VOTE FOR ME!!!
Hello everybody--

......First off, I hope this message finds everyone happy and healthy. I'm writing in regards to a contest I have entered to win "the ultimate mountain gig" at the Canyons ski resort and need y...our votes to push my video to the top of the pile.

The Canyons are having a video/writing contest to give the lucky winner a salaried position for the 2011 ski season. If....no, WHEN i win, my duties will be to snowboard everyday, go heli-skiing, receive spa treatments, accept VIP access to all Canyons events and do all this while living in the Waldorf Astoria at the base of the Canyons. The trade-off? I just participate in all-things-canyons and write a blog about it. Sounds miserable, right? Well it's not and I NEED to win this gig and humbly request all of your help in doing so.

I can only send a link that brings you to the page of most recent videos, unfortunately you'll have to find mine in the mix, but fear not, it won't be a pain in the butt. It's titled "I, MOUNTAIN."

here's a link to the contest/job description: http://www.facebook.com/l/bf7b6tRcKknIYbYAVbrV83N3-YA;howdoyoumountain.com/the-ultimate-mountain-gig

Click the link above for the video! and click on the one called "I, Mountain"...it's the sepia one! (bottom left)

Watch it over and over and over and over and over and vote for me PLEASE!!!! And feel free to forward it to everyone you know to get them to vote too.

Thank you all and thanks to anyone I may not know who receives this as a forwarded email.

See you at the Canyons!!!!
Kevin Taylor


----------



## o hey tyler (Nov 19, 2010)

It's often poor forum etiquette to join the forum, and then post two threads, one of which being a link to your personal blog, and the other requesting help for someone who isn't even a forum member? 

I won't be voting, or visiting your blog, sorry.


----------



## lyonsroar (Nov 19, 2010)

o hey tyler said:


> It's _always_ poor forum etiquette to join the forum, and then post two threads, one of which being a link to your personal blog, and the other requesting help for someone who isn't even a forum member?
> 
> I won't be voting, or visiting your blog, sorry.


 
fixed
x2


----------



## Arch (Nov 19, 2010)

Why vote for you, or 'your friend'?... what has he ever contributed to this site?...
So sorry, i would just vote for the best person, but tbh i can't even be arsed to do that.


----------



## SidereusStudio (Nov 20, 2010)

Well excuse me...I didn't realize there was forum "etiquette".  I come to this site all the time and check out what people are doing.  Just because I'm not posting threads doesn't mean I'm not active in here.  I just assumed people would be nice enough to help another person out.  If you had a friend that was trying to win a contest, I'm sure you would vote for them and try to help them out too.  I'm pretty sure what you guys are exhibiting is poor forum etiquette, not me.  I went to school with Kevin and I thought it would be a good place to show his work as well and help him out.  He is also a photographer and may even be a member of this forum.

Btw Arch...but tbh i can't even be arsed to do that<----i have no idea what this even means...most likely nothing important so don't bother responding.

And o hey Tyler (nice name btw)...I really don't care if you visit my blog or not...


----------

